# 306 gti 6



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Dug the old girl out the garage, it's not a daily, gave it a good old clean, it's always nice to clean your car and it look better than you ever remember it being.

No before pictures I am afraid, last time the car was used was when top gear borrowed it, pity they got the car and I got some useless tickets to a show that now doesn't exist, buggers!

Products used are mainly auto smart and autoglym.

Finished shots-





















Typically after I washed it I got caught out by the rain.

Now, to put it back in the garage for a sunny day, it's getting to the stage now I rarely see another on the roads.

Carl


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly mate, very jealous, just got rid of my pug, miss it very much, very reliable car, never missed a beat, only fault I think with pugs, the plastics tend to creak in hot or very cold weather.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks brilliant a real credit to you


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

omg that looks almost concours condition!!

don't see many, well if i'm being honest any 306's looked after now. especially down my way they are all total sheds


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stunning Condition :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What did Top Gear borrow it for?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Future classic right there. :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks mint mate :thumb:
And only 42k on clock.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what a beauty!


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> What did Top Gear borrow it for?


It was borrowed for the peugeot episode, if you watch the program closely you see the front and rear badges in quick succession, I had been told they was going to use it for a further program, with all that's gone on I doubt that will happen now.



JwilliamsM said:


> omg that looks almost concours condition!!
> 
> don't see many, well if i'm being honest any 306's looked after now. especially down my way they are all total sheds


I know what you mean, we as a garage look after plenty and yes they are all slowly dieing, this one has been dry stored since 2007 so is in great shape, I use it breifly in the summer covering a couple of hundred miles, I also have a 306 Rallye.

A few underside shots it's a true gem and with a good few hours could be made concours I am sure.



Even has the engine undertray which is a rare sight in itself



Carl


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Forgot...you are the chap who posted a thread about your new driveway? Still looks brand new!


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Forgot...you are the chap who posted a thread about your new driveway? Still looks brand new!


Bloody great the drive is, thoroughly recommend it.

Carl


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

My cousin had one of those brand new and I reckon that looks in better condition. Cracking car and a great drive as I remember


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

mechrepairs said:


> Bloody great the drive is, thoroughly recommend it.
> 
> Carl


I wish I had the money!

Need to do something with mine either way as want to sell up and badly lacking curb appeal.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice work, i bet you dont see many 306 gti's around these days


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, that car is in fantastic condition...well done :thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunning, it's lovely to see a standard one for a change.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice!

Sutty.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

JLooking very very nice Carl.

Hopefully get my Rallye looking as good as this...... (You'll know me as gpm on the 6 forum  )


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Lovely example. Used to want one of these back in the day! I have the exact same drive only mine has crack creeping. Must get it seen to and resealed.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Nice work, i bet you dont see many 306 gti's around these days


Lol I bet Carl sees plenty of 306 Gti 6s!:thumb:


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Looks great. Makes me miss my 306XSI I had when I was in England.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow havent seen one of these in ages.
that's one very nice clean well looked after pug


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice, I nearly bought one of these back in 2007.


----------



## Zetra (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning !


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful matey, good that you have another 306 to enjoy


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks great pal! Like others have said, you don't see many perfectly maintained 306's.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

DavieB said:


> Lol I bet Carl sees plenty of 306 Gti 6s!:thumb:


Still see a few but no where near as many as I used too, you still got yours?

Carl


----------



## ooleybrah (Jan 3, 2014)

If i had a spare 6k i'd buy this off you in a heart beat!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Very very nice. Miss my White Rallye a lot!

Off topic a bit, do you still have the sc rallye? Used to be on the 306gti6 forum. ~Been a few years since ive been on.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

buckrogers21stc said:


> Very very nice. Miss my White Rallye a lot!
> 
> Off topic a bit, do you still have the sc rallye? Used to be on the 306gti6 forum. ~Been a few years since ive been on.


Yes I still have that, owes me far too much money for me to let that go, that's not in bad shape either to be fair.





Carl


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

mechrepairs said:


> Yes I still have that, owes me far too much money for me to let that go, that's not in bad shape either to be fair.
> 
> Carl


That's the understatement of the year then!

Fantastic looking car.


----------

